# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  menstruacija poslje poroda

## nuka nuka

pozz svima evo nedavno sam pisala temu ali ne nađem ju opće :// 
e ovako zanima me koliko vam je dugo trebalo da se menstruacija vrati u normalu poslje poroda ? dali je bila obilnija ili ne ...dali je krače tajala ili ne ....
naime kod mene nije nikako redovita po dva mj ne dobiem i onda jedan mj imam i onda opet ništaa :/ tako da neznam kad trebam ni oču dobit koji mj ...kad dođe dođe ako ne dođe ...hm ...
naime ovako imala sam odnos 26.12. a taj mjesec nisam imala mengu ..dobila sam ju tek 6.1.2013 ....i trajala je dva dana jako malo,naspram prije po 7-9 dana ...i treći dan više nije bilo krvi nego sve smeđe....što napravit ....help :D

----------

